# pension filing



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

OKay I have a dutch pension and just reviewed the tax treaty and IIRC I don't have to claim my pension on my US taxes.My question is what do I do with it.Dom I have to file anythiong saying I have one..

Thanks 

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Double check that - but if that is the case, then just thank your lucky stars and away you go. If you're drawing US social security too, you may wind up subject to the Windfall Elimination Provision - but how they find out that you're eligible for a foreign pension is anyone's guess.

(I'm assuming this is a dutch state pension - if it's a private pension that could change everything.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

The pension is from the company where I worked.I was able tostop early.This one will end when I'm 65 and another starts then.

Bernie


----------

